# Anyone heard of: http://www.vondenblauenbergen.com/index.html



## Alex88 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hello,

Has anyone heard of:

World Class German Shepherd Dog Puppies: von den blauen Bergen in Virginia


----------



## Charesepel (May 28, 2012)

Yes. We have a wonderful 8 year old black and red neutered male from that breeder. he is healthy, sane, smart. He is good with small dogs and small children. I dont know how he is with cats. He doesnt chase the geese. He is very loyal and loving with us, friendly with strangers, whether in our home or out in the street, so long as we let him know that is ok. He is very protective when that is appropriate. He has wonderful ball drive and bite work. Thunder and vacuum cleaners do not frighten him. I don't know of all their dogs are like this, but we are extremely impressed with this dog and will definitely be interested in getting another dog from them in future. One caveat: he is a long-haired GSD, which is a recessive trait that is looked down on by AKC. We don't care, since we don't show in bench shows and his obedience is very good.


----------



## Charesepel (May 28, 2012)

Also, he is quite pretty. Strangers tell us what a beautiful dog he is. He is very loving and you won't find a sweeter-natured dog. We have had multiple dogs over the years and my husband says this is "the best dog ever!"


----------

